# AMD Display driver not installing [Solved]



## koolent (Aug 12, 2012)

Well, I got a new MSi HD6770 MD1GD5 and Corsair CX430 v2 and I installed them.

Now,

1. Connected the VGA Cable to the GPU.
2. Started the PC.
3. After booting in 800x600 resolution, inserted the driver Disk.
4. When I tried to install stuff, the Display Driver did not install.

when I viewed the LOG, it said "Driver Install: the driver package does not specify a hardware identifier." 

Please help me with this issue here.. Reply quick please.


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 12, 2012)

Did you connect the graphics card to the power supply properly? Also, try downloading the latest drivers online and try to install them.


----------



## koolent (Aug 12, 2012)

^ I am working on the VGA Slot of my GPU only, as specified. Downloading drivers now


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 12, 2012)

Okay, as it is being downloaded, go to device manager and see whether the card is shown in graphic adapters. If yes, then most probably it is a problem with the Driver CD they gave you. Also, were you using an ATI card before this? If yes and you still have those drivers installed, please do a clean uninstall of those drivers before you install the new ones.

See if this helps: *www.tomshardware.com/forum/324628-33-6770-recognized


----------



## koolent (Aug 12, 2012)

I had intel GMA (onboard) graphics before this and so the drivers, I am removing them with Driver Sweeper.

Now, I am using my card only, it is detected but not installing drivers, thats all..

Everything I see is in 800 x 600 Resolution.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 12, 2012)

selected PEG from bios? if no then select it and try installing driver again.


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 12, 2012)

koolent said:


> I had intel GMA (onboard) graphics before this and so the drivers, I am removing them with Driver Sweeper.
> 
> Now, I am using my card only, it is detected but not installing drivers, thats all..
> 
> Everything I see is in 800 x 600 Resolution.



Try the drivers that you are now downloading from if even that is not working, then there is some hardware problem.


----------



## koolent (Aug 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> selected PEG from bios? if no then select it and try installing driver again.



I selected PCI-E from the BIOS, will do the same again after downloading driver and while rebooting


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 12, 2012)

Did it work?


----------



## koolent (Aug 12, 2012)

Well, it was already selected but the new driver I downloaded from AMD Website worked and I played Team Fortress 2 for testing it, will play more when I get time from studies in next 3 hours ! 

Thanks for the help guys, you rock


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 12, 2012)

Glad to know that, Happy gaming, Koolent!


----------

